# British Cycling Membership and Halfords 10% off Not Accepted??



## Sore Thumb (9 May 2012)

Just went into Halfords to get a couple of items.
I took my British Cycling membership card and the membership benefits leaflet that shows you all your discounts including the 10% Halfords discount.

It says

"claim 10% off all purchases at Halfords stores nationwide including the Boardman range. This offer applies to already discounted items as well."

Even though I showed them the information they said they knew nothing of the offer and had no code for the till. They also said it was probably on line only and if not I would need to download a voucher. 

So guess what they refused to accept my membership discount and charged me full price.

Does anyone have experience with using the british cycling offering a Halfords store?

Thanks


----------



## compo (9 May 2012)

Have you read the small small print. If so and you still think you are right then keep your receipt and complain to BC and Halfords head office.

Since I didn't renew with BC and joined the London Cycling Campaign instead I have had no end of phone calls, letters and emails from British Cycling trying to get me to sign up again. This has been going on for nearly 6 months now despite my asking them to stop. I will never rejoin them now.


----------



## compo (9 May 2012)

I have just looked on the British Cycling website here: http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts

The final two sentences of the blurb may be helpful to you:
_*To get this benefit, as well as all the other great benefits on offer, you can join British Cycling for just £2 a month. If you’re already a member, click on ‘Claim Benefit’ below to find out the redemption process.*_


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (9 May 2012)

When logged into the BC website:



> *How to get your discount:*
> You can either print off the voucher below to use in store or use the promotional code XXXXXX for purchases online.


So you did need to download a voucher, and so the staff were correct.


----------



## Sore Thumb (9 May 2012)

compo said:


> I have just looked on the British Cycling website here: http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts
> 
> The final two sentences of the blurb may be helpful to you:
> _*To get this benefit, as well as all the other great benefits on offer, you can join British Cycling for just £2 a month. If you’re already a member, click on ‘Claim Benefit’ below to find out the redemption process.*_





Thanks for that, it looks like I need to download a voucher then. I have been in store before and they have just accepted my membership card.


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2012)

British Cycling have recently changed their "Halfords 10% discount" which might go some way to explaining the problem.

In the past the promotion worked by buying Halfords vouchers (in multiples of £10). The vouchers would be discounted by 10%. These could be used in store or on line like any other Halfords vouchers.

What this meant is that you could not only benefit from the British Cycling 10% discount, but also any Halfords promotional discounts. For example I bought my wife a Carrera Subway Limited Edition at the point where Halfords had a 10% offer on all bikes-this meant the Halfords price was £180. By buying Halfords vouchers I ended up paying £162.

The British cycling 10% discount is now given in the form of a voucher or discount code direct from British Cycling and IIRC "cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer" and is specifically for cycles and accessories.


----------



## Cliff Matthews (2 Jul 2017)

Sore Thumb said:


> Just went into Halfords to get a couple of items.
> I took my British Cycling membership card and the membership benefits leaflet that shows you all your discounts including the 10% Halfords discount.
> 
> It says
> ...



I've never ever had any problems with Halfords. In Ipswich they have a bar code in their book for British Cycling membership. They ask to see your membership card. You should complain to Halfords and to British Cycling.


----------



## Cliff Matthews (2 Jul 2017)

400bhp said:


> British Cycling have recently changed their "Halfords 10% discount" which might go some way to explaining the problem.
> 
> In the past the promotion worked by buying Halfords vouchers (in multiples of £10). The vouchers would be discounted by 10%. These could be used in store or on line like any other Halfords vouchers.
> 
> ...



These seems strange. Only a few days ago I was in Halfords in Ipswich and purchased in the usual manner, the staff scanned the 10% discount code from their own catalogue and gave me as normal 10% off.


----------



## Cliff Matthews (2 Jul 2017)

Conclusion, come to Ipswich they operate the common sense system, just show your card and get 10% off.


----------



## Cliff Matthews (2 Jul 2017)

and also I followed through with the advice of checking on the British Cycling web-site, what it eventually comes to is this message:

*How to get your discount*
Simply present your valid British Cycling membership card at the till when you make your purchase to obtain a 10% discount.


Read more at https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts#DbHkMItkGvxPQBYo.99

so no need to travel to Ipswich. If you get a staff member who doesn't know the rules then ask for the manager.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2017)

Looking at the BC website, it seems that the process is just like it has always been - present the card, get 10% off everything except gift cards, including discounted items. They've also given me 10% discount on everything I've got them to price match too (even when they've price matched their own website...).

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts

You might want to consider contacting Halfords customer services dept..?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2017)

Oh! The London Olympics are about to start!


----------



## subaqua (2 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Oh! The London Olympics are about to start!
> View attachment 360027


Nah not for 2 and half months


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2017)

subaqua said:


> Nah not for 2 and half months


Ah, no I was assuming the OP posted in May but it's now July, so nearly time.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jul 2017)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2017)

Just looked on British Cycling website re membership discount at Halfords (to see if it’s worth becoming a member) and I’m a little confused:







Does this mean the discount is applied to sales items or not?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2017)

Our local Halfords gives 10% off all prices, promotional or not, on everything on presentation of a BC card. No vouchers, codes etc. needed. 

As an aside Cotswold Outdoor will give 15% but only on full price items.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Nov 2017)

Never had a problem getting discount at Halfords in Southport, just show your Cycling UK card and they scan a barcode on a piece of paper by the till which applies your discount. I have done this with sale items as well, without a problem.

When shopping at Halfords, it is worth looking at their website to find the online price first. This is often considerably cheaper than the store price, and when I pointed this out to the staff, they checked the online price, matched it and also applied the 10% Cycling UK discount.


----------



## Slick (14 Nov 2017)

Same in Paisley and Glasgow, I have asked each time as I've only ever heard of people on here having any issue, but I've always had the full discount even on the sale items.


----------



## mr_cellophane (14 Nov 2017)

I've had a problem a couple of times where they have said it only applies to cycle stuff. Wouldn't even give me the discount for bulbs for my bike rack. Other branches give the discount with no question, so now I just put the item back and go to another store.
I also have a Halfords Trade Card which isn't allowed on any cycle items.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2017)

As above, I've never had it refused on anything I've bought a Halfords from an air-freshener for the car right up to my Boardman Pro Carbon (which was on sale).

They also happily apply it to price matched items too - either their own web price or other retailers.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Nov 2017)

Thanks for clearing that up. I’ll look into the memberships.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Nov 2017)

My local Halfords were generally good until my last visit. They were fine giving me discount off bike products, even sale ones, but refused the few non bike related products that I bought. I asked the guy was he sure and because I'd got fantastic deals on a few other things I didn't want to push it. I have in the past had the British Cycling page open on my phone to show them but I see that it now specifically states that discount is only for bike related items and is not applicable on sale items...

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts

**Terms and conditions*
• Discount is supplied to British Cycling members with a valid British Cycling Membership card.
• 10% off is valid on any cycling-related purchase, excludes gift vouchers and Halfords Autocentres.
• May not be used in conjunction with any other voucher.
• Discount cannot be used in conjunction with other instore promotions.
• Discount not applicable on sale items.
• Discount can only be used once per transaction.
• Discount is not redeemable for cash.
• Exclusive to British Cycling Members.
• Discount is not redeemable online.


----------



## spen666 (14 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> My local Halfords were generally good until my last visit. They were fine giving me discount off bike products, even sale ones, but refused the few non bike related products that I bought. I asked the guy was he sure and because I'd got fantastic deals on a few other things I didn't want to push it. I have in the past had the British Cycling page open on my phone to show them but I see that it now specifically states that discount is only for bike related items and is not applicable on sale items...
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts
> 
> ...




thanks for this. Clearly significantly tightened up criteria.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> My local Halfords were generally good until my last visit. They were fine giving me discount off bike products, even sale ones, but refused the few non bike related products that I bought. I asked the guy was he sure and because I'd got fantastic deals on a few other things I didn't want to push it. I have in the past had the British Cycling page open on my phone to show them but I see that it now specifically states that discount is only for bike related items and is not applicable on sale items...
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts
> 
> ...



That's a huge downgrading of the benefit. 
If applied to the letter, it means that the discount now only applies to full price goods which means it might not be much of a benefit at all.

Might be time to review the worth of BC membership at the next renewal....


----------



## J1888 (14 Nov 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> As above, I've never had it refused on anything I've bought a Halfords from an air-freshener for the car right up to my Boardman Pro Carbon (which was on sale).
> 
> They also happily apply it to price matched items too - either their own web price or other retailers.



Cycle Rep refused for my Pro Road Carbon SLR but I stuck at it and stood my ground...and got the discount.


----------



## J1888 (14 Nov 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That's a huge downgrading of the benefit.
> If applied to the letter, it means that the discount now only applies to full price goods which means it might not be much of a benefit at all.
> 
> Might be time to review the worth of BC membership at the next renewal....



Indeed, it definitely used to include sale items, as the BC website clearly (used to) state. They can naff off, only reason I joined BC!


----------



## Evenflow (15 Nov 2017)

I reckon it seems to be down to the branch and store staff.
My experience .....Edinburgh Cycle republic, Boardman Cxr9.2 £1999 reduced to £1799.
Accepted my BC card and got a further 10% off, £1620, good deal!
Maybe its the time of year and the 2018 ones are on the horizon but they didn't think twice, and when
I asked them if they wanted to see my card they said its ok we trust you. I'll be going back there I reckon.
I did initially email CR head office to ask about the 10% but they didn't really commit and just sent me
a copy of the terms and conditions as per BC website.
I think if they don't accept your card, walk away and leave the stuff on the counter, thats what I was prepared to do.
Think I may email BC and see what they say because the discount I have received over the years I've been a member
has more than paid for my membership.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Nov 2017)

Reading the posts in this thread, it seems that Halfords offer both Cycling UK and British Cycling members 10% discount (apologies if someone else has already made that point, I don't want to sift through the whole thread again). As a Cycling UK member I haven't had a problem getting the discount, might it be that there are more problems with BC than CUK for some reason?


----------



## J1888 (15 Nov 2017)

The BC website used to (i.e. in May when I bought my new bike) clearly state that the discount applied to all items, including sale.

The BC website now says that it doesn't include sale items, which makes the offer less attractive.

My guess would be that Halfords maybe reckon it was costing them too much?


----------



## jefmcg (15 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> My guess would be that Halfords maybe reckon it was costing them too much?


Well, it might help if they first fixed their computer system. If you return a product you bought with BC, they refund the pre-discount price. Nice 10% profit. 

(Buy and return a couple of ultegra equipped bikes every week, and you could quit your job)


----------



## bpsmith (15 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, it might help if they first fixed their computer system. If you return a product you bought with BC, they refund the pre-discount price. Nice 10% profit.
> 
> (Buy and return a couple of ultegra equipped bikes every week, and you could quit your job)


Good heads up.

Shame that they only sell the pedals and 10 speed chain from the whole Ultegra range.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Good heads up.
> 
> Shame that they only sell the pedals and 10 speed chain from the whole Ultegra range.


"Cycle republic"

I was in a branch with @vickster and they had multiple bikes over £1000.

Standard disclaimer - they may have fixed their software. It's a few months since I was the happy profitter from this bug.

Note: proffitter is not a word.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Never had a problem getting discount at Halfords in Southport, just show your Cycling UK card and they scan a barcode on a piece of paper by the till which applies your discount. I have done this with sale items as well, without a problem.
> 
> When shopping at Halfords, it is worth looking at their website to find the online price first. This is often considerably cheaper than the store price, and when I pointed this out to the staff, they checked the online price, matched it and also applied the 10% Cycling UK discount.


The same 10 % off anything in store but not C2W, just show my card and they scan a discount code in a folder they have under the till.


----------



## bpsmith (15 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> "Cycle republic"
> 
> I was in a branch with @vickster and they had multiple bikes over £1000.
> 
> ...


Haven’t set foot in one of their stores for ages now anyway.


----------



## J1888 (15 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> The same 10 % off anything in store but not C2W, just show my card and they scan a discount code in a folder they have under the till.



They were making it up as they go along, I got the 10% off with C2W


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> They were making it up as they go along, I got the 10% off with C2W


Then you were lucky .
https://www.cycle2work.info/employees/faqsYou can shop in-store at any _Halfords_ and Cycle Republic – find your local stores here. ... If you're a member of _British Cycling_ you cannot use your _discount_ when ... The _cycle to work_ legislation doesn't include a list of 'approved' products so ...


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Nov 2017)

To be honest, on the odd time staff haven't been sure about the discount (typically in the motoring section, like when I bought the Thule bike carrier), I just ask if they can try scanning the BC barcode in the folder under the till.
It's never failed to work, yet.


----------



## J1888 (15 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Then you were lucky .
> https://www.cycle2work.info/employees/faqsYou can shop in-store at any _Halfords_ and Cycle Republic – find your local stores here. ... If you're a member of _British Cycling_ you cannot use your _discount_ when ... The _cycle to work_ legislation doesn't include a list of 'approved' products so ...



Quite - it was the manager of the shop that I dealt with when I got my Team Carbon and he didn't bat an eyelid. 10 months later when I got my Pro Carbon SLR, it was the same guy the staff were asking on the phone if they could give me the 10% despite it 'already being on sale' (not on C2W that time)


----------

